# homoeroticism - homoerotic



## Seikun

Hi.
I was wondering how to say these two words in Japanese. I have done a quick search, but didn't find anything concrete. However, an online dictionary says that 同性 among its other meanings, also means or can be used to mean "homoeroticism".

I was also trying to apply 同性 to a given sentence. For example, people usually say that *wrestling is homoerotic*, but I am unsure that 同性 can work well for this case.

Greco-Roman wrestling is homoerotic
______________________________ (Japanese)

I hope someone can help me out with this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shiratori99

オカマっぽい？ホモっぽい？

Lmao, sorry. I doubt this is appropriate for what you want to say ^^


----------



## wind-sky-wind

"同性" just means "the same sex."
"Homoeroticism" means "同性愛."
There's no adjective form, so "wrestling is homoerotic" might be "レスリングは同性愛を連想させる."

By the way, I think few Japanese people think so, probably because they are used to seeing sumo wrestling.


----------



## Seikun

I'm sorry, it was 同性愛. I forgot to type the last kanji.
As I said in the comment that opens this thread, one online dictionary says that 同性愛 means homoeroticism apart from homosexuality, homosexual love, etc. yet no example is provided so as to learn how to use it to mean "homoeroticism" and "homoerotic".

The example provided by wind-sky-wind has made it clearer for me now, but just to clear things up completely, apparently, it would be kind of impossible to use 同性愛 an adjective preceding a noun, right? for example: homoerotic activity.

One last question, I don't understand why it must be 連想させる, shouldn't it be 連想される (is associated with...).

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Shiratori99

Seikun said:


> One last question, I don't understand why it must be 連想させる, shouldn't it be 連想される (is associated with...).



The difference is that レスリングは同性愛を連想させる means that wrestling makes (me) associate it with homosexuality, while レスリングは同性愛を連想される would mean that wrestling is associated with homosexuality (by me). It's a semantic difference.

In colloquial speech you'd probably just say something like レスはホモっぽいですね。 Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Generally, it's difficult to make an adjective form from kanji compounds, so, acutually, "の" or "的、的な" is put after the noun to make it.
"Homoerotic activity" woud be "同性愛的行動" or "同性愛的な行動."

So simply put, "wrestling is homoerotic" might be "レスリングは同性愛的だ."
(This is the literal translation, and "ホモっぽい" would be a lot better.)

Sorry, it's difficult to explain the difference between "連想させる" and "連想される."


----------



## YangMuye

wind-sky-wind said:


> By the way, I think few Japanese people think so, probably because they are used to seeing sumo wrestling.


ガチホモｗ


wind-sky-wind said:


> Sorry, it's difficult to explain the difference between "連想させる" and "連想される."


ぜひご説明をいただきたいと思います

Just a quick question, if される were to be used, how would the sentence look like?

レスリングから同性愛が連想される
レスリングは同性愛が連想される
レスリングからは同性愛が連想される

I suppose the first two are more common.


----------



## frequency

YangMuye! Check the second one once again. This is SVO when you start it with レスリングは～.



Shiratori99 said:


> レスはホモっぽいですね。


Good! But レスリングは（って）ホモっぽいですね。 is a bit better.
I'd choose this one in casual conversation.

Note that by using は, _depending on the case_, you're selecting wrestling:  (スポーツの中でも、) レスリングはホモっぽいですね。
って　is more direct like A=B.


----------



## Seikun

I searched for the meaning of ホモっぽい and it seems to be a derogatory and homophobic word and it doesn't convey the meaning of homoeroticism.

Homoeroticism is about making display of masculine characteristics (especially physical traits) in order to wake erotic feelings in people of the same sex both intentionally or unintended. It can be the mere exhibiton of physical traits such as muscularity as it happens in bodybuilding which is also considered inherently homoerotic or the display of physical strength as it happens in wrestling with the addition of men having physical contact.

I don't think ホモっぽい conveys the very meaning of homoerotic.


----------



## frequency

ホモ　is a usual word and already includes same sex love, romance, homosexuality, and homoeroticism. And we don't have many words we can use for 同性愛, first of all.
So we helplessly have to do possibility selection.

レスリングはホモですね。
This is offensive because you're labelling wrestling = homoeroticism 100%. Some wrestlers would get angry or some say yes.
Therefore, starting from this one, we have to make the sentence a bit different.
By adding っぽい, you can avoid saying wrestling = homoeroticism 100%: you say that wrestling gives us an image of homosexuality.

And all depend according to how you say and what you intend to.
'レスリングは同性愛的ですね。'？ This might be a neutral one, although lack of explanation a bit (that's why it's neutral).


----------



## Shiratori99

If you want the exact meaning of homoerotic, go with 同性愛的. It's just that I think this sounds very academic and it's not something you would use in a normal conversation.


----------



## Wishfull

Seikun said:


> Homoeroticism is about making display of masculine characteristics (especially physical traits) in order to wake erotic feelings in people of the same sex both intentionally or unintended. It can be the mere exhibiton of physical traits such as muscularity as it happens in bodybuilding which is also considered inherently homoerotic or the display of physical strength as it happens in wrestling with the addition of men having physical contact.
> 
> I don't think ホモっぽい conveys the very meaning of homoerotic.



Hi,
Maybe we should abandon to choose the word, 同性愛.
Instead, something like 『レスリングの筋肉美・肉体美は官能的ですらある。』 may convey what you were referring to.


----------



## Seikun

同性愛的 looks more accurate because the meanings I found for ホモっぽい are all derogatory based on misconceptions that people have about homosexuality.

By the way, if some people are going to get angry about someone stating "wrestling is homoerotic" well, "homoerotic" is not an offensive word because there is nothing morally wrong with homoeroticism. The term wasn't conceived to stigmatise or mean something derogatory but to distinguish interactions among people of the same sex that can wake erotic feelings.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------

